# Bothriechis lateralis



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

In the same genus as Eyelash Vipers these are relatively uncommon in private collections particularly in the UK.

They are in my opinion much nicer that schlegs.

Here are some recent images of my pair.

Male









Female









Head study









Pair together









Another head study









Hope you like them!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Absolutely 100% nicer than schlegs.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Moshpitviper said:


> Absolutely 100% nicer than schlegs.


you smooth talker!


----------



## Matt_Baitson (Nov 13, 2011)

Lovely head scales. What is the greyish area under each eye?

Matt


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Simply stunning ! What are these like to work with ?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Simply stunning ! What are these like to work with ?


Quite easy to work with but a little prone to snap with little warning!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Matt_Baitson said:


> Lovely head scales. What is the greyish area under each eye?
> 
> Matt


Never really paid much attention before but its just the way the scalation is.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

slippery42 said:


> Quite easy to work with but a little prone to snap with little warning!


Very nice a fiesty beast to work with, well I think I have found one that top the golden eyelash for me !! 

My new favourite hot !


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

:gasp: I just fell of my chair ! :mf_dribble: Seeing pairs is just so much better in all ways. Btw - yes! - I have already copied & pasted the photo to my private file... ( sneeky!) 
#
Qu. When you 'work' with them do you milk them for venom to be sent to say the Tropical School of Medicine Liverpool for research etc?


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Great pics of amazing snakes. How anyone can prefare the schlegs I don't know.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

slippery42 said:


> Quite easy to work with but a little prone to snap with little warning!


So considerably more interesting than schlegs also? I've only ever had 3 schlegs. Just nuclear snot hanging over a branch. Not my bag. :lol2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Moshpitviper said:


> So considerably more interesting than schlegs also? I've only ever had 3 schlegs. Just nuclear snot hanging over a branch. Not my bag. :lol2:


much more interesting


----------



## lucas829 (Apr 17, 2012)

cor absolutely gorgeous would love some!


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow, they look absolutely amazing


----------

